# Sikaflex 252. Where the cheapest place to buy ?



## davesport

I'm trying to source SIKAFLEX 252 to stick down the hardpoints for my solar panels. Electric fence online are wanting £40 delivered for a tube :evil: I've found it elsewhere for £13 but they want £15 for delivery. Double :evil: :evil: 

I'm not trying to do this on the cheap but I hate getting the feeling I'm being ripped off.

Can somone please point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## mep

Have you tried Yacht Chandlers ? Search Google


----------



## maddie

Hi Dave o'learys about £7 but if you ask they sell Polyseal 101 & 102 £2 a tube every bit as good as sikaflex. 101 is more for sealing & 102 for sticking but both stick like s--- so to speak.All my van is stuck with this and nothing has fell off!!!
terry
o'learys number 01482 868632 ask as it is not on web


----------



## Hovis

*Sikaflex*

This might be of help - contact Sikaflex direct ,ask them for you local stockist and then contact them. This worked for me when I lived in Luton and bought the price down to then 2004 £9.00 a tube - they also manufactured their own "look alike"!!
:roll:


----------



## viator

I have in the past twice bought Sikaflex, both times at shows only to get home and find it was solid in the cartridge. It does not a have a good shelf life and when opened very soon goes off no matter how you re-seal it. I find Stixall far better it is an adhesive/sealant, Locally I can buy it for approx a fiver. It can be used and resealed as often as you wish and is unaffected by atmospheric conditions ie damp. Check out the website www.everbuild.co.uk.
viator.
PS I used it to seal my X250 scuttle. Now waterproof.


----------



## lindyloot

http://www.electricfence-online.co.uk/shopscr555.html this company do a kit for the solar panels Lin


----------



## davesport

Thanks for the replies.

Lindy. The kit from electric fence is forty quid delivered 8O 

I've found some in Glasgow at half this price. I'm still looking.

Many thanks again, D.


----------



## spindrifter

Do an ebay search. Usually boat yards/chandlers give the best deal on sealants etc - always a good idea to search these places for anything comparable for your motorhome bits too.

Cheers

Spindrifter (David)


----------



## davesport

I ended up buying from Anixter in Glasgow.

I'd have been cheaper using gold leaf


----------



## teemyob

*Maybe*



davesport said:


> I ended up buying from Anixter in Glasgow.
> 
> I'd have been cheaper using gold leaf


Hello Dave,

Maybe but Gold Leaf won't stick your panels on!

I bought two short date tubes of 512 from Go outdoors the other week, £3.25 a tube. What are the reasons for using 252?

Trev.


----------



## petie

*silkaflex*

Hi, i use a product called posiflex for most jobs ,it is extremely easy to use and is one of the best you can get,you can get it in most motorfactors for around eight pounds,you wont be disappointed with the results.


----------



## gaspode

http://search.ebay.co.uk/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=sikaflex


----------



## davesport

Trev. The answer to your question is that I made an assumption. The "bonding kit" sold by "electric fence online" Bonding kit uses 252 which led me to belive this was the correct gear for the job.

I phoned a couple of adhesives stockists who informed me that this was the best stuff to use. I dont have any knowledge or experience of using PU adhesives. One of my panels is going to be at the front of the van directly in the airflow. I'd hate to have it come adrift.

I'd happily have used another adhesive if I "knew" it was as good as Sika 252. There has got to be other products out there as good or better than 252 but TBH I was baffled by the choice.

If I was perfectly honest I've personally no idea what 252 is ? or what its intended uses are. Bought purely on the assumption that this was the best product for the job.

Dave.


----------



## Spacerunner

Anyone else baffled by Sikaflex numbers? Anyone got a list of what numbers do what. I've just bought a tube of 291 to seal cable holes, have I made the right choice? Oh, it was £8.50 from a yacht chandlers.


----------



## mercman451

*stikaflex*

r u still looking 4 prices i will findout 4 u if my supplier will post and wot cost 
geoff


----------



## davesport

Geoff.

Thanks for your kind offer. Job's now complete & I've got one tube of 252 + the primer force ale if anyone's interested.

Dave.


----------



## rowley

I bought 512 from----------Brownhills some years ago. Price at that time was very good.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk yes it is on the web :wink:

Bob


----------



## pelicanpete

spindrifter said:


> Do an ebay search. Usually boat yards/chandlers give the best deal on sealants etc - always a good idea to search these places for anything comparable for your motorhome bits too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Spindrifter (David)


Interesting. The word amongst boat owners is to try caravan stores for a cheaper source of anything stocked by a chandlery (a.k.a. 'swindlery').


----------



## 118832

*Sikaflex-252*

You can get Silkaflex 252 off ebay for £19.99 inc P&P but I don't think there will be anymore listed until after Xmas. Hope this helps. Ogrie


----------



## 111740

*cheapest sikaflex*

Hi I believe that the cheapest sikaflex you will find is

www.solarkitsdirect.co.uk/Solar-Accessories/Sikaflex-252-Adhesive/p-76-231/

they charge cost delivery!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Sikaflex *512.*

£6-84 is what we sell it for, 300ml cartridge, slighty cheaper than the average plumbers merchant and chandlers, but not a lot.

Used to be £6-99p but then we reduced it with Bat Ears Brown's VAT giveaway, 'buy now and be in debt for years afterwards'
Peter


----------



## sallytrafic

BTW has anyone got a chart of which Sikaflex does what?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You could try Aire & Sun Power Systems in Keighley, West Yorkshire,

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php

They fit solar panels etc , but use Sikaflex 221 bonding sealant, which I believe is actually better than 252 £9.78 inc vat.

Hope that helps

Kev.


----------



## Jean-Luc

512 see here would seem to be master of all when it comes to sealing and sticking stuff


----------



## rithym

As mentioned elsewhere be careful when sticking solar panel, etc onto motorhome roof. If the wind can get under the panel when driving along it will try to lift the panel and the alloy roof skin with it makes a terrible noise... bang bang bang! and also stretches and strains the roof joints. If possible stick the fixing brackets onto the roof left to right NOT front to back so the air can't get under the panel although if you drive along with a gale force side wind the panel can still rattle.

Better option to fit some strong roof bars like a roof rack then fix the solar brackets to that and makes replacement much simpler.


----------



## Techno100

252 has GAP FILLING properties otherwise its the same as 512 & 221


----------

